# Allan McNish subject of an article in Racer Magazine.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

In the April issue of Racer Magazine, there's a multi-page article about the Scotsman and his sportscar racing prowness. Heads up for the Audi and Allan fans out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Allan McNish subject of an article in Racer Magazine. (chernaudi)*

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

